# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Đà Lạt - Mua gi lam qua khi di du lich Da Lat

## thietht

Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết *mua gì làm quà khi đi* *du lịch Đà Lạt* cho người thân, bạn bè. _Didau.org_ xin giới thiệu với bạn một số đặc sản làm quà khi *du lịch Đà Lạt*.

*Mứt Đà Lạt*

Nghề làm mứt xuất hiện ở Đà Lạt từ cuối những năm 1950, đầu những năm 1960. Ban đầu chhỉ là những cơ sở chế biến trái dâu tây. Sau các vùng chuyên canh trồng các loại cây ăn trái dần phát trển thêm nghề làm mứt từ chính các loại trái mình trông. Khu vực Trại Hầm trồng mận nên có loại mứt mận; loại mứt hồng thì ở khu vực Cầu Đất, Trạm Hành; mứt khoai lang ở Đức Trọng…Cho đến nay, nghề làm mứt ở Đà Lạt đã phát triển đại trà với rất nhiều lò, cơ sở sản xuất, và giá cả cũng rất cạnh tranh. 


Du khách đến Đà Lạt trong thời gian một vài tháng trước Tết âm lịch rất thích thú khi đi vào hàng hoa quả thấy những rổ mận chín mọng, mặt ngoài da phơn phớt một lớp phấn trắng trông thật hấp dẫn. Mỗi loại mận này lại còn chia ra loại ruột vàng hay ruột hồng tuỳ theo mùa cơm bên trong của quả. Có người cho rằng mận xanh thường ngọt còn mận đỏ thường chát..., điều đó chẳng có gì chính xác vì mận xanh hay mận đỏ đều có loại ngọt có loại chát tuỳ theo giống cây và tuỳ theo thổ nhưỡng của nơi trồng.



Mứt mận giòn giòn
Đà Lạt quả là kinh đô của các loại mứt. Chỉ là những loại cây trái, rau, củ quả với những hương vị ngọt dịu hay chua thanh đã làm nên đặc sản mứt nơi đây. Mứt Đà Lạt ngày càng đa dạng, những loại mứt ngon bày bán rất đẹp mắt, tiện cho người tiêu dùng. Có đến hơn 30 loại mứt đặc biệt chỉ Đà Lạt mới có. Nào là mứt mận, mứt khoai, mứt hồng… Ngoài ra còn nhiều vô số những loại mứt biến tấu khác như từ dâu tây có kẹo dâu khô, kẹo dâu bạc hà… Từ trái mận, chế biến thành các loại mứt mận khô, mận xí muội… Từ trái hồng lại có hồng khô, hồng giòn, hồng dẻo… Củ khoai lang dân dã cũng biến thành thứ mứt đặc biệt về hình thức và hương vị - khoai lang dẻo, khoai lang giòn, khoai lang gừng… Những nông sản như đậu, càrốt, khoai môn, bí… cũng thành mứt đặc sản. Hay những quả cà chua làm thành mứt không quá ngọt mà hầu như còn giữ nguyên được vị tươi ngon của cà chua vừa chín tới. Độc đáo nhất có lẽ là loại mứt hoa hồng được làm từ cánh hoa hồng. Nghe thì thật khó tin nhưng khi thưởng thức mới thấy vị ngọt dịu của cánh hoa hồng, lại thêm vị chua thanh giòn sần sật…


Không cao sang như nhiều đặc sản khác nhưng mứt Đà Lạt đã níu giữ biết bao du khách khi đến để rồi hương vị ngọt ngào ấy lại theo chân họ đi đến mọi miền đất nước. 



Đặc sản mứt đào
Ở Đà Lạt, mứt được bầy bán nhiều nhất ở chợ Đà Lạt. Ngay lối vào tầng trệt của chợ là hơn 150 gian hàng chuyên bán các loại mứt và nhiều đặc sản khác của thành phố. Bao quanh chợ là khoảng 50 gian hàng nữa.



Dãy hàng đặc sản mứt trong chợ Đà Lạt
_Địa chỉ mua mứt:_

+ Lò mứt Kiều Giang
Địa chỉ: Số 223 Bis Mai Anh Đào(Đối diện khu du lịch Đồi Mộng Mơ).
Điện thoại: 063.826354.
Chuyên sản xuất kinh doanh các loại mứt đặc sản Đà Lạt, ngoài ra còn bán các loại thuốc quý hiếm. Đảm bảo chất lượng và vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm, giá phù hợp và ổn định.

+ Lò Atisô Thanh Uyên.
Địa chỉ: Số 125A Trần Quang Khải.
Điện thoại: 063.835065 - 0909 501 695.
Giá 10.000 - 50.000VNĐ/hộp 100 túi lọc.

+ Lò mứt - vườn dâu Phương Lan
Địa chỉ: Số 48 Phù Đổng Thiên Vương
Điện thoại: 063.826860 - 0918 313 490

*Trà*

Atiso được trồng nhiều ở vùng ngoại ô Đà Lạt, đặc điểm của loại cây này là từ thân, rễ, lá, bông đều hữu dụng có tác dụng chữa các bệnh về gan mật, lợi tiểu. Hiện có nhiều cơ sở cùng tham gia sản xuất trà túi lọc – một sản phẩm phổ biến dùng trong các công sở Đà Lạt – Lâm Đồng nhưng quen thuộc nhất vẫn là của công ty CP dược y tế Lâm Đồng, Vĩnh Tiến, Ngọc Duy, Quảng Thái. Atiso được bán rộng rãi ở các điểm du lịch, chợ Đà Lạt, công viên Xuân Hương…

Một số địa chỉ

Trà cà phê Lễ Ký
Địa chỉ: 21 khu Hòa Bình, Đà lạt.
Điện thọai: (063) 831915

Trà cà phê Hoa Lâm
Địa chỉ: 49 – 51 Phan Bội Châu, Đà Lạt.
Điện thoại: (063) 825661

Trà Vĩnh Tiến
Địa chỉ: 39 – 41 Phạm Ngọc Thạch, Đà Lạt.
Điện thoại: (063) 821844

Trà Atisô Đất Việt
Địa chỉ: 1C Nguyễn Khuyến, Đà Lạt.
Điện thoại: (063) 822303


*Rượu vang Đà Lạt*

Đà Lạt không chỉ nổi tiếng là thành phố của ngàn hoa và các loại mứt, mà còn là thành phố của rượu vang. Vang Đà Lạt được chế biến từ trái dâu tằm. Cây dâu tằm làm rượu vang không giống với dâu mà người ta thường trồng để nuôi tằm. Thay vì ít lá, loại dâu này cho nhiều trái, những trái dâu đen thẫm, cuộn xoắn như từng chùm nho nhỏ xíu.



Rượu vang Đà Lạt xuất hiện trên thị trường từ năm 1999
Rượu vang Đà Lạt xuất hiện trên thị trường từ năm 1999 và đã nhanh chóng trở thành đồ uống được nhiều người ưa chuộng. Vang Đà Lạt được đánh giá là ngon thì phải đủ các tiêu chuẩn như có vị thơm giữ lâu mà không cần bảo quản. Nếu rượu có vị chát qua hay ngọt quá thậm chí bị đổi mầu thì coi như không đạt. 

Rượu được lên men từ trái dâu tằm đặc trưng cho khí hậu Đà Lạt, qua quá trình chế biến bằng công thức truyền thống và công nghệ hiện đại, rượu vang ra đời với hương vị thơm ngon, đậm đà, mang tính năng bồi bổ sức khỏe, thường xuyên xuất hiện trên các bàn tiệc, bữa ăn gia đình của nhiều người trên khắp cả nước.

Các hãng rượu vang lớn nhất ở Đà Lạt như: Vang DaLat, Vang Langbian, Vang Vĩnh Tiến

*Áo len*

Áo len ở đây rất tốt, giá khá mềm, phù hợp với mọi đối tượng khách, có nhiều mẫu mã để bạn có thể lựa chọn. Áo có giá từ 20.000 đ trở lên ( tùy loại len, tùy mẫu mã). Bạn có thể mua ở chợ hay mua ở nhà thờ Domane de Marie. 



Áo len
* Trái cây - rau quả*

• Bơ: khoảng 15.000 đ/kg 
• Dâu: có giá từ 25.000 - 30.000 đ/kg (nên mua những trái còn tươi, không chín quá, cũng có thể bạn nên mua những trái còn xanh để về tới Sài Gòn với khí hậu nóng, dâu của bạn sẽ chín và chuyển đỏ dần và không bị giập). 



Dâu tây
• Bông Cải: khoảng từ 12.000 - 15.000 kg. ( Bông cải mùa này rất ngon, to, trắng và nhiều dinh dưỡng) 
• Artiso: Trà: từ 40.000 - 60.000 đ /kg. Hoa: có giá khoảng 60.000 - 80.000 đ /kg
Nhưng thông thường nếu mua thì bạn nên mua hoa, tuy giá có mắc hơn một ít nhưng hoa tốt hơn và nguyên chất hơn Trà. Uống mát và ngon hơn. 
• Mứt: bạn có thể mua mứt ở chợ, giá mứt ở Đà Lạt đây tương đối mềm, nhiều loại mứt chỉ có thể mua ở Đà Lạt như: Hồng khô, Hồng Bí, Hồng Bì... Giá mứt dao động từ 45.000 - 50.000 đ/kg. 



Mứt hoa hồng
*Hoa*

• Hoa hồng: 2000 đ/ cành 



Hoa hồng Đà Lạt
• Hoa ly 3 bông 2 nụ: 30.000 cành 
• Hoa lan các loại: có giá theo từng thời điểm, bạn có thể mua chậu về Sài Gòn trồng trong vườn hay trên bancoly đều rất đẹp. 
• Cúc : 20.000 đ/ 5 cành 
• Hoa bất tử phơi khô: 5.000 - 50. 000 đ 

Hoa bất tử phơi khô thường được du khách mua về làm quà biếu tặng bạn bè hay để trưng trong phòng, trong nhà khách.

Hoa dùng đễ trưng thường được người bán kết thành từng giỏ ( có lớn, có nhỏ), hoa tặng bạn bè thì thường có thể kết thành nhiều hình như: Trái tim, chàng trai, hoa tim ... 

_Lưu ý:_ Nếu thích hoa thì các bạn chỉ nên mua hoa Bất tử, đừng mua hoa hồng hay một số loài khác, vì hầu như giá hoa ở đây bán gần bằng giá hoa ở Sài Gòn. Nếu mua hoa từ đây các bạn sẽ mất công vận chuyển mà còn có thể hoa về sẽ không được đẹp bằng khi các bạn mua ngay tại Sài Gòn.

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*MỘT SỐ ĐỊA CHỈ MUA SẮM ĐẶC SẢN KHI DU LỊCH ĐÀ LẠT*

_1. TRÀ – CÀ PHÊ_

* Tại Đà Lạt:

_Trà olong:_

- Showroom Trà HaiYih
Địa chỉ: đường Phạm Ngũ Lão, Đà Lạt

- Showroom trà Tâm Châu
Địa chỉ: 02 Trần Nhân Tông, Đà Lạt

_Trà atisô và trà thảo dược:_

- L’ang Farm
Địa chỉ: đường Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, Đà Lạt

- Cửa hàng Công ty Dược Lâm Đồng
Địa chỉ: Khu Hòa Bình, Đà Lạt

- Showroom Trà Ngọc Duy
Địa chỉ: 06 Tăng Bạt Hổ, Đà Lạt

- Showroom Trà Vĩnh Tiến
Địa chỉ: 01 Lê Hồng Phong, Đà Lạt

_- Trà Cầu Đất_

Địa chỉ: thôn Phát Chi, Xuân Trường, Đà Lạt

_Trà cà phê Lễ Ký_

Địa chỉ: 21 khu Hòa Bình, Đà lạt.
Điện thọai: (063) 831915

_- Trà cà phê Hoa Lâm_

Địa chỉ: 49 – 51 Phan Bội Châu, Đà Lạt.
Điện thoại: (063) 825661

_- Trà Vĩnh Tiến_

Địa chỉ: 39 – 41 Phạm Ngọc Thạch, Đà Lạt.
Điện thoại: (063) 821844

_- Trà Atisô Đất Việt_

Địa chỉ: 1C Nguyễn Khuyến, Đà Lạt.
Điện thoại: (063) 822303

_Cà phê:_

- Cà phê Lễ Ký
Địa chỉ: + Phan Đình Phùng, Đà Lạt
+ Khu Hòa Bình, Đà Lạt

- Cà phê Long Triều
Địa chỉ: 5A Lê Lai, Đà Lạt

- Cà phê Nghiêm Bá Thi
Địa chỉ: 1C Nguyễn Khuyến, Đà Lạt

*2. RƯỢU VANG*

Rượu vang Đà Lạt được bày bán khắp nơi trong khu vực chợ Đà Lạt, hay phòng trưng bày sản phẩm của Trung Tâm xúc tiến Thương mại – Du lịch. Ngoài ra, bạn còn có thể tìm đến:
Trụ sở nhà máy vang Đà Lạt: Số 31 Ngô Văn Sở, TP. Đà Lạt – Điện thoại: (063) 822491 – 822437.
- Showroom Vang Đà Lạt
Địa chỉ: 03 Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa, Đà Lạt
- Showroom Vang Beco
Địa chỉ: kiosque số 1, khu Hòa Bình, Đà Lạt
- Showroom vang Vĩnh Tiến
Địa chỉ: 01 Lê Hồng Phong, Đà Lạt

----------

